# Which beans should I buy?



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Living in Thailand greatly restricts my choice for imported beans. I have recently discovered a Shop with a reasonable selection at sensible prices.

Brazil Santos was always one of my favourite coffees which they stock together with Guatamala,Sumatra Mandheling, Vietnam, Ethiopia and Kenya AA.

I appreciate, for example, that there are many varieties from Ethiopia but don't have the specific details.

However considering my liking for the Brazil Santos would you suggest any other better or equal coffees to try from those I have listed ?

Yes, I know how long is a piece of string? but I would appreciate your opinions.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Bump I need guidance please


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I probably have one of the less educated opinions on bean origin here, but I am very fond of Brazils in general - they are pretty much my mainstay - and while I try, and enjoy, many other coffees, empirically it seems that most of what I buy and keep buying over and over is Brazilian or from elsewhere in the American continents. Perhaps your experience will prove to be similar.

To try to answer your specific questions, let me point you to the HasBean archives - he has notes on his many, many past roasts there, organised by country. Sifting through there should give you a sense of what you may expect from the various nations and varieties.

Re Ethiopia, when I've tried a Yirgacheffe that one of my usual roasters has featured, I think I have always enjoyed it, though for me it's not the coffee I tend to buy to enjoy every day.


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. As you can imagine I have done a lot of research since I first asked the question.

My conclusion, like you,is to stay with the coffee that I know which is Brazil Santos but also to try Sumatra Mandheling as recently I enjoyed a local Starbucks drink which I believe used imported beans from Sumatra. It really was tasty and I enjoyed every drop.


----------

